# Brake Light Circuit Failure



## ARCHER (Dec 26, 2001)

It had to happen sooner or later. Guess I will be crawling around under the dash soon.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2003)

ARCHER said:


> *It had to happen sooner or later. Guess I will be crawling around under the dash soon. *


Hey, that was one of my contributions to the list. 

Apaprently it's just the switch that the brake pedal arm presses to activate the lights that needs to be replaced. It's a rather cheap part.


----------



## chukiechz (May 15, 2002)

here's a good pictorial
http://www.logun.org/brake.htm

lots of other useful things there too


----------



## ARCHER (Dec 26, 2001)

chukiechz said:


> *here's a good pictorial
> http://www.logun.org/brake.htm
> 
> lots of other useful things there too *


Cool - thanks.


----------



## ARCHER (Dec 26, 2001)

*Re: Re: Brake Light Circuit Failure*



TD said:


> *Hey, that was one of my contributions to the list.
> 
> Apaprently it's just the switch that the brake pedal arm presses to activate the lights that needs to be replaced. It's a rather cheap part. *


Bastard! You put the mojo on my switch!

My buddy with the 95 Daytona Violet has the same thing going on. He bought his switch from Pacific for about $12. I will be ordering mine this week - guess we'll swap them both out at the same time. I will probably install the UUC clutch stop then also.


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

Man, you guys should get rid of those cars. They're freaking deathtraps.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

JST said:


> *Man, you guys should get rid of those cars. They're freaking deathtraps.
> 
> *


Did I miss a "sold" message somewhere?


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> *Did I miss a "sold" message somewhere? *


With little fanfare, the car went off to the dealer for a price that was somewhere between painful and insulting. But the psychological torture of having it brooding in the garage was more than I could stand, and I was getting only occasional nibbles even at what I thought was a pretty good price. So off it went.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)




----------



## ARCHER (Dec 26, 2001)

JST said:


> *Man, you guys should get rid of those cars. They're freaking deathtraps.
> 
> *


Pucker-up, Buttercup. :bareass:

That's too bad about the cab. It's a beautiful car.


----------



## zcasavant (Jun 26, 2002)

It's my turn, apparently.


----------



## ARCHER (Dec 26, 2001)

zcasavant said:


> It's my turn, apparently.


That sucks. Luckily, it is an easy DIY.


----------



## zcasavant (Jun 26, 2002)

ARCHER said:


> That sucks. Luckily, it is an easy DIY.


Yes, fortunately. Still annoying.


----------



## ARCHER (Dec 26, 2001)

zcasavant said:


> Yes, fortunately. Still annoying.


Yes it is. I have noticed my steering wheel beginning to squeak a bit. Didn't you have that issue a while back? Most likely, I will just live with it until I can't stand it any longer.


----------



## zcasavant (Jun 26, 2002)

ARCHER said:


> Yes it is. I have noticed my steering wheel beginning to squeak a bit. Didn't you have that issue a while back? Most likely, I will just live with it until I can't stand it any longer.


Mine no longer squeaks. It does "click" right on center sometimes now. I should probably have it looked at. If you have the dough, switch to the 99 steering wheel. TD has it. It's a big improvement.


----------



## ARCHER (Dec 26, 2001)

zcasavant said:


> TD has it. It's a big improvement.


Well, if TD jumped off a cliff it doesn't mean I would. If anything, I would grab my tools and strip his car of its aftermarket goodies. 

Seriously, I have a few things I want to do but the steering wheel is down on the list. Most likely, I will do ellipsoids, Konis and an x-brace before anything else.


----------



## zcasavant (Jun 26, 2002)

ARCHER said:


> Well, if TD jumped off a cliff it doesn't mean I would. If anything, I would grab my tools and strip his car of its aftermarket goodies.
> 
> Seriously, I have a few things I want to do but the steering wheel is down on the list. Most likely, I will do ellipsoids, Konis and an x-brace before anything else.


I ordered rear Konis yesterday.  I'm going to do the RSMs and thought I might as well do the shocks too.

Ellipsoids will likely be done this winter. The x-brace will move me up a class for auto-x so it is out for now. The steering wheel isn't even on my radar screen, as I have to replace nearly all of the bushings in the car. 70k miles of hard driving takes a toll.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2003)

ARCHER said:


> Well, if TD jumped off a cliff it doesn't mean I would. If anything, I would grab my tools and strip his car of its aftermarket goodies.
> 
> Seriously, I have a few things I want to do but the steering wheel is down on the list. Most likely, I will do ellipsoids, Konis and an x-brace before anything else.


 :bustingup

I think the order of mods for our cars in terms of bang for the buck is as follows:

-debaffled airbox (as it's free, the bang for the buck is infinite)
-x-brace
-ellipsoids
-Konis/new rear RSMs

After these, you're committing to altering things more dramatically if you do anything else. The LTW flywheel or short shifter or extreme engine mods or suspension mods. They're all a bit more hard-core.


----------



## ARCHER (Dec 26, 2001)

zcasavant said:


> I ordered rear Konis yesterday.  I'm going to do the RSMs and thought I might as well do the shocks too.
> 
> Ellipsoids will likely be done this winter. The x-brace will move me up a class for auto-x so it is out for now. The steering wheel isn't even on my radar screen, as I have to replace nearly all of the bushings in the car. 70k miles of hard driving takes a toll.


RSMs - I knew I was leaving something out.


----------



## zcasavant (Jun 26, 2002)

ARCHER said:


> RSMs - I knew I was leaving something out.


I pretty curious about what I'm going to find when I take out the trim in the trunk. I looked up into the rear wheel wells and there is no obvious damage. I think at least one of the RSMs is shot though.


----------

